# Not A Bad Day



## steffish (Aug 2, 2011)

Headed out the pass about 8 yesterday, went out about 20 miles for some AJ's. Hit up the Avocet, Antares and about three other spots around 16 miles out. Caught 3 beautiful endangered snapper. NO AJ's. Bite on the Avocet and Antares was terrible! Had a bait well full of hand size pinfish, and couldn't get a bite for anything! Water was beautiful, weather was to, but once again no AJ's. Chicken Dolphin are everywhere, had no luck getting them to bite. all-in-all a beautiful day. Good luck on those AJ's, any tips would help!!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Try butterfly jigs. Although I'd think they would hit a pinfish just as well.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

How were you rigged for them? Leader length, # test, setup?


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Well, see, it is like this. Amberjack are in season now and so they won't bite. 

I was thinking of going to the same places in the next few days for amberjacks, but guess I won't now. They were bothersome during red sanpper season and sometimes we stopped using live bait to avoid them. I might suggest trolling, particularly with a large spoon. We caught quite a few that way and it allows you to cover some territory.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Don't waste your time hit the avoset and tennaco day before yesterday caught one aj usually can limit out there


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The heat has something to do with it too. We didn't catch a single Aj on live bait yesterday either out of Destin. Caught a box car load on jigs.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

where did you get them out of Destin?? Heading out tomorrow am


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

All the steel structures are holding good numbers of jacks. Especially the deeper ones.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

When AJ get stubborn I try free lining the biggest, frisky live baits on 80 or even 50lb mono.. if the bait swims down at least 40 feet or out of sight, and the current is not too bad this will sometimes get em to bite. A half dead or weak swimming bait won't cut it. Sometimes it takes a fresh caught ruby or mingo sent right back down with no or a half oz knocker rig.


----------



## steffish (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. The rig I was using was a Carolina rig with 80lb leader that was 8 ft.


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

Try small bonita too.. You have to use more weight, but I can usually get em to bite that way..


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

for the chicken dolphin, we were out a few weeks ago, had walmart snapper rigs, small line #1 hooks,.WE came up on chicken dolphin. used small chunks of squid, was 4 of us, caught about 60 before we stopped, almost out of bait, and went mingo fishing. They were on a pallet, caught all on top of water, 1 or 2 on spoons, rest all on squid. Ist time ive run into them.


----------

